# Cavalry Pennants Usage In the CF



## SALH (10 May 2005)

Got into a discussion on use of Pennants for the Cavarly units and spefically the use of tac symbols (diamond, square, circle etc) to denote the Sqn. vrs. having the letter(s) HQ, "A" etc on the pennant.

Anyone have a good reference source for this on when / if letters were ever used and when symbols were adopted in the CF / British Units?

I am unable to find any decent reference on this.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (10 May 2005)

Don't know if they have the exact info you're looking for here, but they might help if you leave a message
http://www.armouredacorn.com/index.html


----------



## SALH (10 May 2005)

good stuff but not quite right.

I am really looking for the date when transformation from letting to symbol occured and some referencing to it.  

I actually can not find anything officially indicating symbols or lettering as authorized.  Interesting.....


----------



## old medic (10 May 2005)

I don't have a copy near me at the moment, but try to locate this book at a museum or reference library:

Old Colours Never Die
by Francis J. Dunbar and Joseph H. Harper
ISBN 0-9696834-0-5
1992 F.J. Dunbar & Associates Inc.
219 Weybourne Court
Oakville ON  L6K 2T7

It deals strictly with Canadian Army Colours


----------



## Acorn (10 May 2005)

The diamond, triangle, square and circle were commonly painted on Commonwealth tanks in WWII. Sabre Squadrons were still referred to by letter. Some Regiments also painted the troop no. within the symbol.

As for what appeared on the pennon I'm not sure if there is anything standard. I've seen pennons with a letter on them, but that is admittedly mostly Infantry. I think you're referring to the small flags that either flew from radio antennae or were the Sqn OC's personal flag. Correct? I believe those are considered "unofficial" and therefore may vary from Regiment to Regiment.

Acorn


----------



## Black Watch (16 May 2005)

Try to get hour hands on A-AD-200-000/AG-000 Honours, Flags and Heritage structure of the CF's


----------



## Acorn (16 May 2005)

The answer isn't in there. Maybe a Customs and Traditions handbook, but I doubt it.

Acorn


----------



## old medic (24 May 2005)

Not completely on topic, but I came across this one earlier today:

http://www.ferretscoutcar.info/members/paint.html


----------

